

The Dark Knight and Game Theory - dhotson
http://www.quantitativepeace.com/blog/2008/07/the-dark-knight.html

======
icky
[Spoiler:]

I always assumed that the Joker had secretly swapped the detonators (i.e., you
push the button, and the ship you're on is the one that goes).

~~~
j2d2
This would fail to create the hysteria he was looking when the ship that
didn't detonate the bomb also didn't explode. The hysteria he wants comes from
getting people to actually commit things they wouldn't normally do.

~~~
Chocobean
hmmm...make it so that when one of the two ships hit the detonator, both
explode?

------
brandonkm
wow. Amazing analysis on the situation, very interesting comparison of the
situation to the prisoners dilemma game. Excellent read!

------
AndyKelley
I love the conclusion: _However, I think this calls for a new villian in the
third movie of the trilogy: The Game Theorist. Much like the riddler, but
deadlier and requiring Batman to use mathematics to fight crime._

